# Buying my first bow



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys, i will be buying my first compound here pretty quick and was hoping you could throw some advice my way! I've never bow hunted a day in my life, but have always wanted to. I've decided to finally take the plunge and give it a shot on the extended elk hunt on the front this winter (i'm always up for a good challenge). And if anyone has any tips for this hunt, i would greatly appreciate it! I've got a couple bulls located on the front but who knows if they will be there by the time the snow flies. I'm willing to walk a long ways, so if anyone knows some out of the way spots, i'm all ears.

What would you guys end up recommending for a first timer looking for a bow? I'm not even sure what i should be looking for when i go to the store. Whiskey biscuit or drop away? How many pins? What brand is trash and what brand is the best value for the money? Also, any retailers in Northern Utah (Roy) that you would recommend? 

I've got it budgeted out and would like to stay right around $700 with arrows, broadheads, bow, sight, stabilizer etc. I've heard it might be worth it to invest in a somewhat cheaper bow, but then upgrade the package that came with it? From my understanding of it, the packages that come on retail bows are not the best. Any and all advice is appreciated


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

If you know where some bulls are, why wait until the snow flies, buy a bow and an archery elk tag and bag one.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

It all just comes down to finding the time :/ Been on mandatory OT at work for a while and probably will be for another month or more. I'm trying to keep on them, but the area does get decent pressure. Hopefully they will still be around by the time i get a chance.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

For a starting bow around $700 you can find pretty decent packages and than upgrade the accessories later as the money comes. Hoyt, pse, and bowtech make bows and packages in that price range that are all good bows. I would recommend going to the store and shooting a couple in your price range and get the one that feels the best. I shoot a drop away and love it, but I also liked the whisker biscuit that I shot with for years. Regardless of what bow you get make sure your comfortable with it and have it sited in properly. I have a 20 30 40 50 and 60 yard pin, but practice up to 80. Many hunters wont shoot past 40. I think that you should only shoot as far as you are confident that you can make a kill shot. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

You are welcome to come up to Logan and try some and we can talk about what you're looking for. Top of Utah Archery - 795 North Main n Logan. -- 435-753-9610


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is a new shop in Ogden on 1900 W by Impact Guns that just opened. I've heard good things about them. I believe the name is Summit Archery.
Just try as many models as you can.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

In the search type "first bow" or "new to archery".... We have covered this recently; I am new as well. There is some good threads with info in there.

Good Luck...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

If I am reading and understanding what you are say correctly, and correct me if I am wrong, you said you are "buying your first compound and you have never bow hunted a day in your life". You want to go hunt elk on the extended this year.

My recommendation to you is buy the bow but forgo the hunt this year. Join a league and shoot in it this winter and get to know your bow and its limitations as well as your own. Learning on a live animal is not the way to go. A bow is not like a rifle and they take patience, practice and practice. Did I mention they take practice. Okay... I am off my soap box. 

Take a look at used equipment. I would stay away from KSL as things are over priced on that forum for a lot of the newer equipment. Look at Archerytalk for comparisons and maybe even to purchase something. You can also go to some of the local archery shops and buy a bow that is on consignment. Lots of good deals out there that can get you quality equipment and stay well within your budget.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

bow_dude said:


> If I am reading and understanding what you are say correctly, and correct me if I am wrong, you said you are "buying your first compound and you have never bow hunted a day in your life". You want to go hunt elk on the extended this year.
> 
> My recommendation to you is buy the bow but forgo the hunt this year. Join a league and shoot in it this winter and get to know your bow and its limitations as well as your own. Learning on a live animal is not the way to go. A bow is not like a rifle and they take patience, practice and practice. Did I mention they take practice. Okay... I am off my soap box.
> 
> Take a look at used equipment. I would stay away from KSL as things are over priced on that forum for a lot of the newer equipment. Look at Archerytalk for comparisons and maybe even to purchase something. You can also go to some of the local archery shops and buy a bow that is on consignment. Lots of good deals out there that can get you quality equipment and stay well within your budget.


I'm with Bowdud on this one; get your bow and then get out and practice with it!

Both my son and I got our bows last year, we haven't had time to get in the practice we need. We won't get out for an archery hunt until next year at the soonest, despite being very confident in my shooting. If I don't get the practice in I will stick to the rifle hunt.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I do appreciate the input guys, and I do agree that is practice is important. With that said, experience on the mountain will beat practice at the range every time. I'll be up on that mountain this fall chasing elk with my bow. I do plan on practicing an hour or two a day before I head up. It's not something I would do if I felt uncomfortable.

Plus, we do only get to go around once on this rock, who knows how many hunting seasons we'll get. Might as well go every chance you get, because one day you're going to wish for just one more day up on the mountain.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone got an opinion on Diamond Archery products? Specifically this year's carbon cure?


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

My buddy had a diamond and then upgraded later he said it shot good just wanted a nicer bow and I wish I knew where to find elk on the front I have hunted deer but always done rifle elk till this year post us some pics. Back to the bow I would go to a bow shop new place it's where national battery used to be and sportsmans warehouse shoot then all and go from there


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought my Hoyt from Wilde Arrow in Centerville. This was back in Feb and I've shot just about daily since then. I wanted to archery hunt this year so bad that I haven't even dialed in my rifle for anything. 

Well I went and got a spike bull in the Uiantas a couple days ago. So if you put in the time and feel confident then go for it.

As for what bow/etc to buy. Just go to a shop and shoot everything they have. Go bottom of the line to top of the line. I didn't budget myself but I walked in and walked out around the 700 buck range and all I needed was a case. 

I already plan to upgrade my sight, quiver, and stabilizer and maybe the rest. The stuff that came on my bow got me through this season, so it's not all bad.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Speeddmn said:


> I bought my Hoyt from Wilde Arrow in Centerville. This was back in Feb and I've shot just about daily since then. I wanted to archery hunt this year so bad that I haven't even dialed in my rifle for anything.
> 
> Well I went and got a spike bull in the Uiantas a couple days ago. So if you put in the time and feel confident then go for it.
> 
> ...


Guessing you got the Charger?

Only package there and bow that cheap.

Jakes will have a larger selection of packages. Haven't been to the logan top shop. Some other ones worth checking down south as well. Go pro shop.

Major gripe with Wilde is they will take a week or two to get the bow in, another week or two for setup, at least what the told me. So I went to jakes, saved $400 and walked out that day with my setup bow. Figure this is valuable if hunting this year.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's only true some of the time. I bought my bow at Wilde arrow 3 years ago, and walked out with it all set up that day. I knew what bow I wanted and went to talk to jakes. Even though they carried that bow, the guy there was dead set on selling me a pse. Pse are fine bows, but not the one I wanted. Both shops are great, and I'm sure ultimately you wouldn't go wrong either way. I've been impressed with Humphries in a.f. In the limited dealings I've had with them as well.


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Guessing you got the Charger?
> 
> Only package there and bow that cheap.
> 
> ...


Correct I got the Charger. It is a great bow and when comparing basic specs from it and the top of the line Hoyts it was cheaper, lighter, 5 FPS slower, etc. Overall I am happy I got this bow as I know it will work for many seasons to come.

I also walked in and out same day with the bow. If they get busy I can see it taking longer. One reason I went many months prior to this years seasons.


----------

